# old school BMX bars



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2022)

I just posted in wanted section for a set of old school bars for my '76 scrambler. Just an extra heads up in case anyone on here might have some. Thanks


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 15, 2022)

How much are scrambler bars worth I have a buddy that has a few sets he want $100 for I thought he was crazy are you interested if I get them from him? He had 2 black sets and a chrome set I think


----------



## sworley (Apr 15, 2022)

BMXmuseum.com For Sale / Schwinn Scrambler box bars stamped
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2022)

I found some thanks everyone


----------

